# Anyone know any skull buyers?



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys I know this is kind of a weird question but do any of you know anyone who buys skulls? Specifically raccoon and beaver skulls? A trapper friend of mine froze a bunch because he had a buyer lined up but it fell through so he asked me to find out what I could(he doesn't like computers much). These skulls are green so they're not all cleaned up or anything, just pretty much frozen as is I think. Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You need one of those guys with the dermestid beetles. You might try googling it if you don't get an answer here although I thought that we had someone who had them on here at one time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do a search on this site, we had a thread going on it before. Wild ed can give you info and a member named Toxic. Toxic has beetles !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Those beetles are INCREDIBLE but sort of risky to own from what I understand. Don't let em get loose!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah the more beetles the better the skull. Expensive little dudes too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How large of beaver skull ?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Fairly large skulls. I personally have 3 from beavers that are 50 pounds, and my friend has skulls ranging from 40-60 pounds.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

NOW THAT'S A BIG BEAVER!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

One of my 50 pounders


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh I was hoping you would have some in the 100 pound range. I am sort of joking. 78 pounds is my a friends largest this year. I am looking for a gigantic one.

I have yet to break 50 pounds myself. Good luck.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

YAAAAA.....I knew that.







Honestly I thought you just wanted to see some pics. My bad.


----------

